# Walt Disney. ENFP or ENTP?



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

I've been thinking he's an ENFP. If you look at his quotes:

"If you can dream it you can do it."

"That's the real problem with the world, too many people grow up."

"The more you like yourself, the less you are like anyone else, which makes you unique."

"Laughter is timeless, imagination has no age, and dreams are forever."

Seems pretty NF if you ask me?


----------



## TheOverobserver (Jun 18, 2014)

Absolutely ENFP. 

I do see why he could be Perceived as ENTP since he has a good business mind that was very tactical. 

But everything i heard\read of him (Including a bio of a woman who was his assistant and the way he treated her) He is Definitely an ENFP.


----------

